# cozy fatty sleeping positions



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 28, 2008)

After reading a previous thread I got to thinking about the most cozy sleeping positions and after discussing with my Mergirl she told me she likes when we 'spoon' but also she likes when we both lie on our sides facing each other. The way our bodies are shaped with my BIG curves our breasts touch and our bellies are together with my belly being much larger it is cushioned against Mers smaller belly and against Mers legs as she curls her legs up into the foetal position. It's like Mers thighs are supporting my belly.

She says this is the most cozy position to sleep in. Personally I like any position with our bare skin touching.

I'd like to know your favourite sleeping positions and your body size comparisons and how they affect how you sleep, more comfortably or not? Does a double fatty partnership equal double cushioning or merely less space in the bed? or do you thinner FA's like to mould into your partners curves.

Sweetest of dreams xx


----------



## toni (Oct 28, 2008)

I like to sleep on my side of the bed, all by myself. That is most cozy for me. 

Sometimes my head on a guy's chest is comfy. If it's cold out my leg over his. Not all night though, just for a lil while.


----------



## B68 (Oct 29, 2008)

This cozy stuff has tricked me again and again. It starts sleepy and innocent and it often ends with a cigaret.

Cozy+Fat=dirty sheets+lack of sleep

Don't do it!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 29, 2008)

toni said:


> I like to sleep on my side of the bed, all by myself. That is most cozy for me.
> 
> Sometimes my head on a guy's chest is comfy. If it's cold out my leg over his. Not all night though, just for a lil while.



Yeah me too Toni. I have to have the right hand side of the bed also.

I love to cuddle for a while, but I find that I need a little physical space around me when I am sleeping, otherwise I feel a bit suffocated etc.
Does that make sense?


----------



## Tad (Oct 29, 2008)

The only cuddled position in which we both can really sleep comfortably is spooned. It is nice for one to fall asleep with their head on the other, but then the other is on their back, and to be honest both of us tend to snore if sleeping on our backs.

When I was a little thinner and my wife was a bit bigger, Id have my torso hard up against her back, but with my head a bit lower than hers, so that I could get my thighs under hers (lower and under here meaning towards the foot of the bed). She tends to be big in the hip and bum, so I had to be shifted down to get around that. Id have my arm across her waist, resting on her belly where it lay on the bed, with my fingers just tucked between belly and mattress.

These days, where Im not as small as I used to be and shes not as big as she used to be Ive had to shift a bit more. To allow for my belly I have to have my torso angled away from hers a bit, which means I can just angle my thighs in so that my knees rest against the middle of the back of her thighs. Her belly doesnt spread out over the bed much now, so to keep the whole weight of my army from resting against the side of her waist I need to angle my arm either up or down, to cup either the upper curve of her tummy just under her breasts, or the lower curve of her belly near her thighs.

We can sleep like that for hours, but eventually one or the other of us needs to roll over usually. And of course in Summer we are as far apart as we can manage to get in a double bed *L* So we dont sleep like that all the time.

I am like GD in that I really like skin on skin contact. I'm really touch oriented, so that is just a really important part of the day to me.


----------



## steely (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm one who will snuggle for awhile but I can't sleep with someone touching me.I don't sleep well and it's too much distraction.I toss and turn a lot.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 29, 2008)

My bf and I are the classic 10. Im fat, he's very...not. I think of our sleeping position as me being a bed for him. He's always laying on me...Most nights its me on my back, arms out and him nuzzled in the crook of my arm in the fetal type position (or as close to it as a 6'4 man against a 5'8 woman can get). Other nights Ill lay partially on my back with one leg kicked out at like a 45 degree angle and he's hanging off of the bottom of the bed, head on that leg and arms and body wrapped against the other one. 

We get weird positions. There's also the classic boring spooning position.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 29, 2008)

I usually snuggle up against my boyfriend and pin him in the corner. Sometimes we switch sides and he pins me. It makes me feel safe.

This morning he rolled over and hugged me really tight while giving me kisses on the forehead. He thought I was asleep until I smiled really big and then scared him by head butting him. MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Oct 29, 2008)

My boyfriend is quite a bit taller, and has a little pudge. I go for the classic tight up 'spooning'. or my head on his shoulder/chest region. We rarely stay like that long, since we're both flailers, but its a nice warm way to start the night.


----------



## Melian (Oct 29, 2008)

Him: on his side
Me: with my hand on his belly and face buried in his back 

But, as previously mentioned, this is a good way to lose a lot of sleep....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 29, 2008)

toni said:


> I like to sleep on my side of the bed, all by myself. That is most cozy for me.
> 
> Sometimes my head on a guy's chest is comfy. If it's cold out my leg over his. Not all night though, just for a lil while.



Me too. I like spooning for a little while but eventually he's got to let go. I can't sleep like that. Sometimes I sleep on my side, sometimes on my stomach.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 29, 2008)

I am another person who loves to cuddle...snuggle...drape various body parts over a man, for a certain amount of time...then...he has to stay on his side. 

My ideal situation ( well...first...get a man ) would be to have a place with enough bedrooms so I could have one to myself. I would LOVE to be able to sleep alone when I wanted/needed it. I know some people think a couple should never sleep apart...but...pooey on that.


----------



## Melian (Oct 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am another person who loves to cuddle...snuggle...drape various body parts over a man, for a certain amount of time...then...he has to stay on his side.
> 
> My ideal situation ( well...first...get a man ) would be to have a place with enough bedrooms so I could have one to myself. I would LOVE to be able to sleep alone when I wanted/needed it. I know some people think a couple should never sleep apart...but...pooey on that.



Hey, sometimes you just need your space. Especially when one person is sick/staying up late to work/in a bad mood/etc. An optional second room is a great idea.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 29, 2008)

this all sounds so lovely! i miss having someone to sleep with now!


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 29, 2008)

I like to spoon when were awake and talking, Its nice i feel all wrapped up and safe, 
But when were asleep i normally like on my stomach and he puts his hand on my bum. 
both happy that way!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 29, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I usually snuggle up against my boyfriend and pin him in the corner. Sometimes we switch sides and he pins me. It makes me feel safe.
> 
> This morning he rolled over and hugged me really tight while giving me kisses on the forehead. He thought I was asleep until I smiled really big and then scared him by head butting him. MUAHAHAHAHA



Haha, you're evil. Sounds like something I'd do. I normally just plant my feet in my bf's side and shove him off of the bed while he's asleep.


----------



## toni (Oct 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> My ideal situation ( well...first...get a man ) would be to have a place with enough bedrooms so I could have one to myself. I would LOVE to be able to sleep alone when I wanted/needed it. I know some people think a couple should never sleep apart...but...pooey on that.



I have always said this. 

If extra bedrooms weren't so expensive, I would be doing it right now. LOL


----------



## Haunted (Oct 30, 2008)

Spooning My right arm under her and asleep  My left arm wrapped around her big curves either rubbing her tummy or tucked under her tummy (warmest spot on any BBW)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2008)

Spooning or cuddling for a little while, but IF I actually want to sleep, I need my space. This is why we have twin beds (we have the beds so close, it is almost like a King sized bed). We each have our own sleeping style - he likes lots of covers on his feet and requires a firm mattress - I like just a sheet and a light quilt and often poke my feet outside of the covers and I prefer a soft mattress. After 30 years of marriage and trying to sleep on Queen sized and King sized beds, we finally realized that we require our own beds to be comfortable and get a good night's rest. I sleep on my side and I hug a pillow against my breasts so I can breath easily. I know this is not very romantic, but it is practical.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 30, 2008)

voted spooning with penis between her butt cheeks.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 30, 2008)

90% of the time we fall asleep facing each other with me sort of scooted down so that my head is resting on the inside of her upper arm (pillow) and my free arm is resting over her midsection, holding her close. it's an incredibly intimate position and always feels amazing to fall asleep in.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 30, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> voted spooning with penis between her butt cheeks.



This is a given when it comes to spooning where it else is it gonna go !!


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway (Nov 1, 2008)

My husband and I are recently divorced but when we were together we always slept the same way.. we are both big.. I would sleep on my stomach with my right leg pulled up slightly, and he would sleep beside me on the left with his arm draped over my back. I always felt warm and safe..

Sometimes I share the bed with Missblueyedeath..She is a friggin cover hog so we have to have seperate blankets and sleep on the fartherest side of the bed with pillows between us..lol Sometimes I wonder how I am her friend.. lol


----------



## Mishty (Nov 1, 2008)

BurningMyWingsAway said:


> My husband and I are recently divorced but when we were together we always slept the same way.. we are both big.. I would sleep on my stomach with my right leg pulled up slightly, and he would sleep beside me on the left with his arm draped over my back. I always felt warm and safe..
> 
> Sometimes I share the bed with Missblueyedeath..She is a friggin cover hog so we have to have seperate blankets and sleep on the fartherest side of the bed with pillows between us..lol Sometimes I wonder how I am her friend.. lol



Do you realize how much body heat we generate _alone_? Cow, if we snuggled or touched,your lovely little four poster would be up in flames...


----------



## rockhound225 (Nov 1, 2008)

Personally, I'm all about spooning, but occasionally my shoulder will fall asleep while doing this, so i'm usually the one that rolls over. Should this occur, i tend to stick my butt against my girlfriend's. So long as we're touching in some manner, it's all good.


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway (Nov 1, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Do you realize how much body heat we generate _alone_? Cow, if we snuggled or touched,your lovely little four poster would be up in flames...



Maybe thats a risk I would take fatty.. lol.. You are a freggin heater.. A furnace is more like it.. The room and car and everything steams up when you get near.. And lets not even discuss the night I sprayed the mandarin orange bath and body works spray.. lmao


----------



## Deja (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmmm, well I'm single so cozy for me is wrapped in a cocoon of blankets that I have to fight out of in the morning. ^-^


----------



## Deven (Nov 3, 2008)

Single: I can't lay on my left side, due to having an enlarged spleen from having mono, so I sleep on my right side.

With someone: I am such a cuddle bug it's not funny. I miss having someone to sleep with.


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, I'm single at the moment, but, even when with someone
this is how it usually turns out, me sprawled out, hogging the bed
while he ends up who knows where. 

I think an illustration would explain more...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, the only person I ever seem to share a bed with these days is my best mate after a night out on the town....lol but when sharing with a fella I can be a bit annoying because im a total fidget and I cant keep still.....Im also a duvet hugger.....I like to wrap a leg round the outside of the duvet and kinda hug it......if im sharing with a partner though I wrap my leg around his, head on his shoulder, and arms around his chest, I like that, its comfortable, but like I say, I cant keep still so im always wriggling all over the place. I apparently also have a surface temperature of about a million degree's so im always really warm hehe, drives people mad!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 3, 2008)

I prefer to sleep on my back next to my hubby...we always fall asleep holding hands. :blush: When I sleep with my son, I always sleep on my side holding him. He loves to be close to his mommy when he sleeps. :happy:


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Gotta agree w/ Haunted...spoonage w/ a hand on/under the belly. Its irresistible to the touch. My gf is a cuddle monster, especially before bed, sometimes we fall asleep like that. Conversely, if she spoons me, it can be a little uncomfortable if she rests her belly on me, although I love how her round belly fills out the curve of my lower back. Feels great at first, but the weight of it starts to put some strain...worth the discomfort though!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 5, 2008)

I love cuddling, but it causes me to turn into a furnace which is extremely uncomfortable, especially bare skin on skin. Combine that with me being a light sleeper and I really can't get much sleep with a woman in bed if we're snuggling, which sucks. I'll keep on trying though.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Nov 5, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> this all sounds so lovely! i miss having someone to sleep with now!


It's nice of you to say so, I hope you find someone nice to sleep with soon xx


----------



## HopeF (Nov 5, 2008)

I love to snuggle up in big rolls of fat or on top of a big belly! I sleep like a baby! (usually after the activity this invariably leads to!)


----------



## lalatx (Nov 6, 2008)

Single right now so I usually sleep by myself or with random friends who crash at my house....Halloween night 4 people in my bed and 3 on my bedroom floor. Cuddling is great for a while but I toss and turn a lot when I try to go to sleep and in general I like my space. There are times when I will fall asleep in someone arms or with my hear on their chest.... but for the most part I need my damn space when I sleep.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 8, 2008)

Spooning. Waking up together like two spoons nestled in on each other is some of the best stuff that life has to offer.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not much of a snuggler, so it works out well that Steve and I sleep in separate beds. We have two twins pushed together (third floor apt = no big furniture gets in or out), and we use king size sheets on them, so it's sort of like sharing one. We don't share the top blankets because that's just annoying. We generally stay on our own side of the bed, but sometimes he ends up on mine until I go to turn over and wake him in the nose with my elbow lol 

anyway, short answer- I like space when I sleep


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 9, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> Well, I'm single at the moment, but, even when with someone
> this is how it usually turns out, me sprawled out, hogging the bed
> while he ends up who knows where.
> 
> I think an illustration would explain more...


Lol! I'm Single, and Those Lovely Illustrations are EXACTLY How I Sleep....when I sleep on a flat surface. [I've been falling asleep in a Recliner, as of late.]


I also LOVE Sleeping on Futon's or Couches. 
Cause I love having my left leg up on the back of the couch [so long as it STAYS there..] For some reason it's the comfiest position EVER to me.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 9, 2008)

Back-to-back is _wonderful._

I love the difference in the size of our hips. My gluteus is pretty minimus while my wife's backside is of the maximus variety. I can lie on my side with my hand on my hip and my arm is parallel to the ground. She lies on her side and the sweep of her curves is similar to a rollar coaster track. Anyway. 

When we lie in bed back-to-back I like to caress her hips before I fall asleep. The skin is so soft and smooth, it's terrific. But the best part is that I rest my hand on her hip and my arm settles naturally at the curve of her waist, almost like fitting the correct piece of a puzzle. Like we were made for each other, which we were...

Her hips are warm and soft and best of all...so womanly.

Back-to-back is best.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Nov 10, 2008)

DevenDoom said:


> Single: I can't lay on my left side, due to having an enlarged spleen from having mono, so I sleep on my right side.
> 
> With someone: I am such a cuddle bug it's not funny. I miss having someone to sleep with.


If you don't mind me asking...What is mono? It's probably an American term for something I should know but I've heard it said on American TV and wondered what it is, Is it like a blood sugar thing? GD x


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Nov 10, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> Well, I'm single at the moment, but, even when with someone
> this is how it usually turns out, me sprawled out, hogging the bed
> while he ends up who knows where.
> 
> I think an illustration would explain more...


If this is you in your actual bed then I think it's time you had a bigger bed then perhaps a new bed karma might invite a new prospect for you because please forgive for saying this but any guy who sees the size of you and your bed will say to himself/herself, "where will I be sleeping?" unless you like folk sleeping ontop of you then there isn't much room for a skinny guy/gal let alone a chunky hunk/godess.

I hope you find a nice suitably fitting bed partner to snuggle with soon xx


----------



## Tad (Nov 10, 2008)

GoldenDelicious said:


> If you don't mind me asking...What is mono? It's probably an American term for something I should know but I've heard it said on American TV and wondered what it is, Is it like a blood sugar thing? GD x



Mononucleosis, sometimes called the kissing disease I think. It is a (usually months long) infection that is not overly easily caught but can certainly be transferred by kissing. It leaves the infected person rather exhausted, amongst other possible symptoms, I think.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmmm? sexy!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 11, 2008)

GoldenDelicious said:


> If this is you in your actual bed then I think it's time you had a bigger bed then perhaps a new bed karma might invite a new prospect for you because please forgive for saying this *but any guy who sees the size of you and your bed will say to himself/herself, "where will I be sleeping?" *unless you like folk sleeping ontop of you then there isn't much room for a skinny guy/gal let alone a chunky hunk/godess.
> 
> I hope you find a nice suitably fitting bed partner to snuggle with soon xx



Ummmm sorry but....really?...any need??....!


----------



## runningman (Nov 12, 2008)

I love to snuggle and spoon. Usually just for a while until asleep but I can sleep like this as long as my girlfriend is happy/comfortable. The only problem with spooning is that laying on my side I never really know what to do with the arm that is next to/on the matress. But I love having one arm over resting on her belly - she prefers my hand on her chest but she knows she's fighting a losing battle.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Nov 12, 2008)

I like to smoosh my belly into my mans back and let him feel the warm softness, then I hold his hands against his chest or belly


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Nov 12, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ummmm sorry but....really?...any need??....!


E'h?? Her bed looks really small, I don't know how you took what I meant, as a large woman myself I would make room for romance by offereing a little space in my bed for my lover. That is all I meant. What is with your any need etc comment? I think you've misunderstood the intent of my post.


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 12, 2008)

GoldenDelicious said:


> If this is you in your actual bed then I think it's time you had a bigger bed then perhaps a new bed karma might invite a new prospect for you because please forgive for saying this but any guy who sees the size of you and your bed will say to himself/herself, "where will I be sleeping?" unless you like folk sleeping ontop of you then there isn't much room for a skinny guy/gal let alone a chunky hunk/godess.
> 
> I hope you find a nice suitably fitting bed partner to snuggle with soon xx



haha there is a mattress underneath my bed that pulls out and can become a full size bed, I sleep in a single day bed, but, if I have any guests I pull that out. Also, if i'm on my side then there is plenty of room for someone else to be beside me.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Nov 12, 2008)

I sleep in one position all night laying straight on my back. I am a light sleeper usually. With a big ex-gf, it worked out b/c she would have the majority of the bed. We would hold hands in bed or her hand on my stomach.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 12, 2008)

We have the same routine every night. First, I lay my head on his chest and we talk about our day and our plans for the next day/rest of the week. We usually do this till I fall asleep. Then he wakes me up and has me roll over so we can spoon. My head usually rests on his left arm and he lays his right hand on my hip. We always fall asleep with our legs tangled. He drifts in his sleep, so in the middle of the night I always wake up and have to push back onto his side... or I'm gonna fall off the edge of the bed. I'm bigger than he is, but he takes up most of the bed!


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I've been dating my best friends lazy boy lately. Snuggling up with my Chicago Bears fleece blanket and squishy pillow in that chair sends me to sleepy-bye land instantly. I think the company puts some sort of anesthetic in the cloth.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm totally rockin the single life now, so the only guy that gets into my bed is my 4 yr old nephew. He has a tendency to take up the entire freakin bed, even though he's a munchkin. 

When I do have a sleeping mate that is NOT related to me and of the over 18 age range, I tend to fall asleep with my head on his chest, legs sorta intertwined but I can't stay asleep like that. LOL. It usually ends up with spooning or plain out sleeping on other sides of the bed. I definitely need my own space.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> this all sounds so lovely! i miss having someone to sleep with now!



I'm a single teddy bear that likes to cuddle..... just throwing that out there. Also, I've been told i DO NOT SNORE or move much "Dude your a very quite sleeper, and you stick to your side. i Call Beds with you from now on"

as for position i guess my favorite is the spooning, although i might Raise my Flag pole. i sleep on the edge of my bed, or my head towards the Footer. i don't know why, but one thing for sure is i usually fall asleep on my side and wake up on my back.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 16, 2008)

I sleep at my friend's house a lot, and we're super close, so we kinda just hang all over eachother. His dad keeps their house really cold  
so i usually sleep on my stomach with my arm over his chest and he puts his arm on my pillow just above my head and sleeps on his back. legs just go willnilly. 
its fun.... sometimes. 

Alone? I have my head resting on and my legs wrapped around my big body pillow.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 16, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Well, the only person I ever seem to share a bed with these days is my best mate after a night out on the town....lol but when sharing with a fella I can be a bit annoying because im a total fidget and I cant keep still.....Im also a duvet hugger.....I like to wrap a leg round the outside of the duvet and kinda hug it......if im sharing with a partner though I wrap my leg around his, head on his shoulder, and arms around his chest, I like that, its comfortable, but like I say, I cant keep still so im always wriggling all over the place. I apparently also have a surface temperature of about a million degree's so im always really warm hehe, drives people mad!



that is hot, i would so love that and the body heat... i got no problem with that cause ill never worry about cold nights.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 16, 2008)

I like spooning, either way round - I like how we fit together round each other. Or any snuggling position really! All this, however, has to take place before/after sleep - I can't sleep touching anybody...I like to curl up on my side all alone. Lucky for me, the guy I sleep with at the moment doesn't enjoy the sleeping-intertwined lark either


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 16, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I like spooning, either way round - I like how we fit together round each other. Or any snuggling position really! All this, however, has to take place before/after sleep - I can't sleep touching anybody...I like to curl up on my side all alone. Lucky for me, the guy I sleep with at the moment doesn't enjoy the sleeping-intertwined lark either


Ohhhhhhhhhhh and who is 'the guy'.....do tell, do tell!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 19, 2008)

I hate when my arms falls asleep when having it around my woman all night long. :doh:


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Nov 21, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> haha there is a mattress underneath my bed that pulls out and can become a full size bed, I sleep in a single day bed, but, if I have any guests I pull that out. Also, if i'm on my side then there is plenty of room for someone else to be beside me.


Oh I see! well, having just had a wee look at your profile pic I don't understand why you are sleeping alone on a single. You're very pretty so I guess you will be pulling the other half out very soon.:bow:


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 22, 2008)

Well i too can only take the cuddling/snuggling so long then i have to have my space or i wont sleep. I am a left side of the bed person. In fact i have a queen bed and only sleep on the left side. I usually like lying on my side or on my back, never on my stomach. But i will let my feet chase the heat if someone is there cause my toesies get cold


----------



## BHMforBBW (Mar 2, 2009)

HopeF said:


> I love to snuggle up in big rolls of fat or on top of a big belly! I sleep like a baby! (usually after the activity this invariably leads to!)



When YOU've got a big, soft, warm, squishy belly, with some luscious fat rolls too! You'll appreciate a larger, cozy, comforting fat lover ever MORE!

Hmmm Being someone's bed is actually quite rewarding...I know!  :eat2:


----------



## enxtc (Mar 5, 2009)

When I have someone to sleep with I love to snuggle up, put my belly on him, and fall asleep with one arm wrapped around me and the other on my belly. When alone, I like snuggle up to a pillow. I like to snuggle can you tell


----------

